# melting platinum



## golddie (Jul 20, 2009)

I tried to find more about this topic in the search box and there was nothing

Hokes talks about 1) oxy-hydrogen blowpipe for melting page 293 .........2) Bunsen flame, or a small gas flame such as is used in cooking.or gas fired miffle furnace.do not use gold-melting furnace


Then there is this
Shor Platinum Melting Torch
http://www.shorinternational.com/TorchCast.htm

I have seen people melt platinum with an ordinary gas and oxygen torch used by jewelers

From what i can see there are 4 or 5 options
Can someone give me direction as to what is the right way


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2009)

You should have read on to page 294 where Ms Hoke states that Acetylene with oxygen
provides heat enough for the purpose of melting platinum

Shor Platinum Melting Torch

We've been selling this same torch, with almost no modifications in design, for several decades. It's pretty much a standard in the industry because of its excellent results. The standard torch is designed for natural gas and oxygen. This torch is also available with different mixers for other gases. Torch length approximately 18".

Price: $495


----------



## golddie (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi gustavus
How about all those times when jewelers melt with oxygen and gas
Does it harm the platinum


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2009)

golddie said:


> Hi gustavus
> How about all those times when jewelers melt with oxygen and gas
> Does it harm the platinum



I'm no expert , but would think if the jewelers are using oxy gas to melt platinum I would think this is an accepted practice.

I think lazersteve has a video on melting platinum on his website, otherwise follow Hokes instructions, you can't go wrong Harold_V practiced from Hoke's book he may add a comment or two on melting Pt.


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2009)

Oxy hydrogen is the preferred gas mixture, followed by oxymethane/propane. Acetylene is last. Electric resistance heating is impractical at those temperatures.

Ideally, induction is preferred for larger lots.


Lou


----------



## qst42know (Jul 20, 2009)

There are many torches that will run with hydrogen including some right off the shelf Victor oxy/acetylene torches. Metal casting is such a small piece of their business that this information is hard to dig up on the web however it can be found. Check specific hand piece model numbers for hydrogen compatibility. 

This one by National is only $120 and another $50 for a multi orifice rose bud type tip.

http://www.premierind.us/3h.html


----------



## golddie (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi guys
Thanks very much for those tips.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2009)

Lou said:


> Acetylene is last.


When choosing acetylene for melting platinum, there's a risk of forming carbides, which render the platinum hard and brittle. If an acetylene torch is your choice, be certain to run with an oxidizing flame, not a reducing flame. 

As Lou suggested, the ultimate melting system is an induction furnace, but an oxy/hydrogen torch is recommended for those that don't have unlimited funds. 

Harold


----------



## grainsofgold (Aug 4, 2009)

We use O2 and hydrogen-

You will go through Hydrogen quickly but it works extremely well for Plat and also for white golds. 

We used to use Propane and O2 which would be my second choice. However with Propane you should keep the tank outside and plumb it into your shop. 

O2 and natural gas, you will be there all day trying to melt plat and if you have a high pressure line with the natural gas or a natural gas booster on the line it will help for melting small amounts of Plat but for large melts forget it-
They sell natural gas line boosters at Rio Grande-


----------



## golddie (Aug 11, 2009)

> However with Propane you should keep the tank outside and plumb it into your shop.



Hi grainsofgold
Why do you say this 
Also what do you mean by plumb it into your shop


----------

